# Addams Family Torture Chair



## twalker1998 (Oct 28, 2014)

My high school is putting on a production of Addams Family the Musical, and I'm in charge of making the torture chair that Gomez demonstrates to Mal. Here's a link to a video of the OBC, fast forward to 41:38. I was thinking about rigging up a sort of pulley system under the seat that would lift up a platform with the spike on it, but does anybody have any other ideas of how to make the spike come out of the chair's seat when the lever is pulled?


----------



## Amiers (Oct 29, 2014)

Simple fulcrum. Make the lever actually raise the spikes.


----------



## garyvp (Oct 29, 2014)

Lever or 'knife thrown in the wall' apparatus - Some pvc pipes, a blade and rubber bands. See youtube/pajama game special effects.


----------

